# Junghans Watch Military Or Not?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I recently purchased this lovely Junghans, it was described as a pilots watch, I bought it because I liked it not because of the possible military connection., it measures 36mm without crown.

My question is it a military timepiece or not? it has fixed lugs and the caliber is a 680.70 (J80) & I cannot see any letters stamped anywhere,

thanks for any help

Martin 

PS: Since taking the caliber shot, I noticed one Jewel that has been unseated, I will get that looked at


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

According to wikipedia all they did for the military was... fuses... :focus:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junghans

No mention to a military past on their website but that would be expected if they made watches for the Luftwaffe... They do say: "After 150 eventful years, we are now taking a look back as well as a look ahead" which makes me wonder...

http://www.junghans.de/history.html


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Renato,

Thanks for that, I am quite sure they would have made Military watches.

The caliber dates from 1931-55 & it looks like an early example to my untrained eye

http://www.ranfft.de...Junghans_680_70

Also it looks like the watch is stainless steel & the back-case is not? Strange, it is usually the other way round,

any thoughts & comments welcome

Thanks Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I had it looked at this morning by my watch maker who suggested it was made in the 1930's, also the jewel that I thought needed re-seating is actually a crystal or other white stone, therefore no work required, which is good news for me, I also have noted this is an extremely accurate watch.

I am still looking for more information, if any member could help or point me in the right direction it would be appreciated,

Thanks Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been googling that but nothing useful came up so far. There are scattered references of Junghams having produced watches for the Air Force but not much more than that. I did learn these little Poljots are a homage to a 50s Junghams military chrono though...










http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/junghans-flieger-replica-poljot-357682.html


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies Renato, I appreciate you taking the time.

Cheers Martin


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi Martin,

That's a lovely looking Junghans you have there.

It certainly looks like the same design used by the German army during WW2, but a lot of manufacturers made similar designs for the commercial market around that time.

The vast majority of German army WW2 watches have a serial number stamped on the back, along with service branch markings..

DH for the army, (Dienstuhr Heer)

KM for the Navy (KriegsMarine)

RLM for the Air Ministry (Reichsluftfahrtministerium) etc

The serial number was noted in each soldier's paybook, and they were deducted pay if the watch (or any other equipment) was not returned.

There are loads (i think 40 or more) of known manufacturers, but i've never seen Junghans listed among them.

They certainly made some items for the Wehrmacht. Fuses, stopwatches, dashboard clocks, etc, but i can't find any evidence for issued watches. They were probably so busy supplying the Wehrmacht with those fuses etc to have capacity to make field watches too in the quantities required. Most German army watches came from Switzerland...same as most Allied watches. Neutrality pays !

ã€€

There's a nice reference table for known DH watches here (http://www.time514.com/GermanX.htm)

ã€€

ã€€

That said - watches were only issued to personnel who needed them for specific tasks. Any average soldier would have to buy his own.

Probably one very like the one you have there.

All of which when summed up says.... i dunno whether it's a mil. watch or not. Sorry !

It's nice though. 

For a more informed answer i'd suggest you try the German Military Watch Forum. They seem a friendly bunch

atb,

Nick


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Nick,

Thanks for the comprehensive reply, I did try the military forum did not get a reply.

I will try your suggestion though, many thanks,

Martin


----------

